# Family club in Talbot County looking for new members



## james c smith (Nov 8, 2018)

Big H Hunting Club in Talbot County has openings for some new members.Family oriented. 731 acres mixture of hardwoods and pines. Camping area with County water and electricity, camper hook-ups.Good Deer and Turkey population.$675 yearly membership. Contact James Smith 770-883-2903


----------



## GADAWGZ97 (Nov 9, 2018)

How many members total?


----------



## KVW040 (Nov 11, 2018)

james c smith said:


> Big H Hunting Club in Talbot County has openings for some new members.Family oriented. 731 acres mixture of hardwoods and pines. Camping area with County water and electricity, camper hook-ups.Good Deer and Turkey population.$675 yearly membership. Contact James Smith 770-883-2903


Does the hunting club still have openings?  If so, please email me at kvw040@gmail.com.

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## tactnuke (Nov 12, 2018)

james c smith said:


> Big H Hunting Club in Talbot County has openings for some new members.Family oriented. 731 acres mixture of hardwoods and pines. Camping area with County water and electricity, camper hook-ups.Good Deer and Turkey population.$675 yearly membership. Contact James Smith 770-883-2903


How many members are you looking for? How many currently in? Send me an email when you can. whaley.le@gmail.com


----------



## RBARKER (Nov 18, 2018)

Are you all looking for new members?


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 3, 2018)

Are you still looking for any members?


----------



## Mfdaniel1972 (Dec 14, 2018)

Do you still need members


----------



## big game (Dec 14, 2018)

Can you post total number of hunters and location


----------



## TLocey (Dec 25, 2018)

I am interested for next season if available?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2018)

OP has not been on here sence NOv. 9th
I’m locking this thread. 
James if you want it reopened send me a PM
Kmckinnie


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2018)

He has a number listed you can call him.


----------

